

Show HN: Go On Go Out – An event aggregation and discovery platform - gogosi
https://goongoout.com/uk/hampshire/portsmouth/

======
phoey
Nice looking website, but when a user clicks on 'where is my city?' it's
probably worth taking them directly to the answer to that question rather than
to the general FAQ page. Just a small thing, I know.

Also, you're right, the url is rather unfortunate.

You guys have got a decent amount of traffic already, though (10,000 uniques
in June?)

~~~
gogosi
Thanks. Good idea!

Yeah, it's around 13k/month at the mo. Not too bad considering it's just one
city. Doing OK in Google too :)

~~~
phoey
13k/month is not bad at all for a new website in a (relatively) small English
city. Time to expand to London? :)

~~~
gogosi
We'll probably go for the low-hanging fruit first! :)

------
gogosi
Currently just one city, Portsmouth UK. I'm aware the name is ideal when
typed/read from url. Very much welcome any feedback, thanks.

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Perhaps make it more clear that only Portsmouth is the only city for now?

I kept searching for London / Croydon / Brighton expecting my city to update.

~~~
gogosi
Thanks. Out of interest did you visit on desktop or mobile? (I'm not
completely happy with the top nav on tablet/mobile.)

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Desktop.

